# in Praise of good groomers and puppycuts.



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know I am going to get blasted for posting this without pictures-- but I just can't seem to get a good shot these days...Anyways the boys are in their very short summer do's and they seem like a weight has been lifted off their shoulders... they are bright and springy and playing all the time... 

Now the praise for groomers who know me too well. I went in and told them I wanted really short cuts-- about a 1/4 of an inch through the body and just a little longer everywhere else. They asked me if i was sure...that that was really short...and I said yes! On the way home I called them from my cell phone and said '''Wellll...maybe a little longer than a 1/4"" and they said, we already discussed it and decided that was not what you really wanted....LOL. 

the boys look adorable. I can really see Cash's weight loss from the last time he was this short. 

I will try to come back with pictures shortly.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, you're in trouble for not posting pictures....lol But, I'm glad to hear the boys are enjoying their new summer 'dos!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So, if not a 1/4", how long? Since there's no hoto: I have to ask, rather than see for myself... :wink:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie. 1/2 inchish on Cash...a little longer on Jas and they still have most of their ears and tails. And I had him shave their bellies... this all stems from my wanting to see the ticks! Ghrrrrr. I promise pictures by the weekend!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I know Jasper and Cash have got to feel better! Yea..............Where are the pictures?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How could you Missy? That's just cruel. I need photos, I like Scooter short but haven't quite found the way I'd like him to look.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK Missy, load 'em up!
Carole


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Photos please, I took Smarty to 1/2 inch a couple of weeks ago,she seemed happier and it grows so fast.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought the boys already had their summer cuts when I saw them! lol 

Honestly, Missy, you are cruisin' for a bruisin', posting this in the grooming thread and NO pictures!!! :brick: :nono:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

:fish:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

photo:hoto:hoto:.....need pictures

Glad everyone is happy with their Summer hair cuts!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Pictures?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, let's see!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Drat. you guys remembered. it's done nothing but rain since they have had their do's. 
55 degrees today...is this anyway to have a summer? 

I took some the other day but they don't show off their cuts...I will upload them and post them anyway.... stay tuned.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Sunday morning, still no photo's? waiting....)

P.S. I was back in Boston last week and Seattle is actually having better weather. What's going on?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just saw this thread and I can't believe there are no pictures. Missy, that is just wrong


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Come on Missy...we're waiting :boink:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Ok, Ok, OK....*

here's the deal, it has been raining all week! so I haven't been able to get good pictures, and they are now rained on and dirty again...and I swear, their coats have grown like weeds in this one week. (must be all the rain) OK it was beautiful yesterday but we were too busy enjoying the sun and I forgot all about taking pictures.... But here are some not so great picts from the first day.

SO here are the BEFORE'S to see how shaggy they really were.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and here are the AFTER'S...I know they don't really show off the puppy cuts... but this is the boys in THEIR CHAIRS. who needs dog beds...


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Missy,
They are absolutely adorable and I love your sun room and Jasper and Cash's chairs!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great haircuts! They look adorable. I love you sunroom and your backyard too!!!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Missy,

The boys look great!!! Bella is enjoying her summer cut too. I do it for the same reason - easier to spot those nasty ticks!

The boys will love it when the weather gets warmer and they can run around and be stylin dudes.

Marie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaayyyyyy!!! Pictures of Jasper and Cash!!! (about time  )

The boys look great Missy! Soooo soft. They aren't at all spoiled now, are they? Nope. Not them.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

They look adorable Missy. I understand about the weather, I am still wearing sweatshirts!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy they are adorable!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

They look so cute in "their" chairs in "their" sunroom. Soooo very cute.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. The boys look so handsome and happy on there chairs. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute dogs and a beautiful house-LUCKEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree Beth, I want to spend summers at Missy's house and winters at Carole's! :laugh:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to live year round at carole's house! 70 degrees and sunny and no humitity!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

But then you'd have to leave your house and yard!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I understand about the weather, I am still wearing sweatshirts!


We almost match. I'm wearing sweat  Our heat index has been close to 110 for quite a while now. All winter the grass stayed green, now it's brown. :Cry:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

They look so sweet. I like your sunroom and the backyard is great!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

The boys look adorable! Cute cute cuts!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks guys...we love our house! it is pretty small but has a great private yard. When we walked in 7 years ago to look at it, it just had the right feel and a lot of character (we had looked for a house on and off for 3 years) and we made an offer right there in the kitchen. I finally understand why people say "you get the house you were meant to have." The best thing is other than paint...alll we had to do was the sun room (the boys condo) and the deck out back. I have discovered gardening...have made a ton of mistakes... but I think I am finally getting it. And this is the first year I am not doing much planting but just keeping it up and enjoying it. Y'all invited to my next playdate!


----------

